# Complete and utter DNG



## LeatherneckPA

In the Marine Corps we used to say that the most dangerous thing in the world was a fresh lieutenant with a compass and a map. I may be fast approaching that limit though. I am a 51 yr old retired LEO with a lifelong, unrealized penchant for sailboats; until now. For my 45th birthday my long-suffering, decidedly better half bought me a sailboat she had seen in someone's yard. It moved from their yard to our driveway and has sat there for the last six summers. Now that I am retired I have sworn to have it in the water this summer. What is it? Oh, yeah, that might help.

It's a Chrysler Lone Star 16, or so I've been told. Kind of neat little daysailer with retractable twin bilge boards(?). That first fall I bought some sails from someplace online (Atlantic Sail Traders is the name on the bag). they told me they were the right size for my boat. I actually gave them a trial hang. Seemed too long to me. Put them away for future modification and that's as far as the poor boat ever got.

Here's the plan for this season. First, get the trailer legal and functional (flat tires and such). Second clean this baby up so she's at least presentable. Third, try to relearn how to sail without embarrassing myself too much or sinking the boat.

So if any of you have suggestions or information that you think a complete and utter noob needs to read PLEASE don't hesitate to tell me. The one thing I am absolutely certain I know is HOW LITTLE I know.

By the way, DNG stand for Dumb New Guy, so standby for a fresh new source of those irritating (My goodness doesn't this guy know anything!?" type questions. 

Like, for instance, does anybody know where I can find the actual dimensions of the sails for my boat? And how about a not too distant from Williamsport PA loft that can "correct" my current sails without burning up an entire month's pension check. Remember, I am on a fixed income now.


----------



## deniseO30

Mike welcome to the forum! You can learn to sail in a half hour and spend the rest of your life improving on it. there are lots of ways to learn sailing without leaving your chair for now! Watch so learn to sail vids on Youtube.com read some books. Then find someone in your area that will let you "crew"

I know your area somewhat, used to have land on a mtn top above Dushore, north of Bloomsburg. I've spent many a weekend in Pine Creek valley too! I've hiked and canoed the gorge too. fly fished for trout quite often also.

A few things of interest for you:

Chrysler Sailing Association Website


----------



## eherlihy

Mike,

Welcome to the nut house!

Sailnet is a great place to start learning. Read through the old posts, and search for info on the Chrysler. There is also a Chrysler Sailing Association that you should check out here.

According to the above reference; 
"GENERAL: The LS-13, with clubs nationwide, is the only 13' sailboat with full mast-head sloop rig, roomy cockpit, and no centerboard. It has twin bilgeboards for stability, flotation built in hull, mast and boom. An exciting one-design boat for competition and ideal for beginners and family sailors. *

13-foot fiberglass one-design, racing sloop that steps out light and lively in any air. A distinguishing feature of this pert little yacht is her masthead rig, with main and jib reaching right up for that off-the-water breeze all the way. , all the time. Twin, lever -operated bilge boards under the seats leave the cockpit clear for comfort and action. Anodized aluminum mast and boom. Hull has poured-in flotation. Bilge-boards and new advanced design rudder are anodized aluminum. The features include natural cypress floorboards and six recessed hiking handles. Ample storage is provided in bow and under seats; drains are located in bilge and above seats. The LS-13 is rated for outboard auxiliaries from 3.5 - 5 hp. An optional trailering kit is offered for your present trailer or a custom-mated Chrysler S-50 is available.

STANDARD EQUIPMENT: fiberglass hull with foam flotation, anodized aluminum mast and boom, twin, lever action, anodized aluminum bilge boards, anodized aluminum kick-up rudder, mainsail and jib, standing and running rigging, fiberglass, non-skid deck and seats, storage in bow and under seats, recessed metal handgrips around cockpit, heavy-duty rub rail, drains around seats in in bulge, transom designed for outboard motor, natural cypress floorboards, garnet red hull with shell white deck. Custom-mated trailer: Chrysler S-50.

SPECIFICATIONS: *

Designer: Thomas Faul & Charles Wittholz
LOA: 13' 1"
LWL: 11.5'
Beam: 5'1"
Displacement: 350 lbs. (without motor)
Draft: 5" to 3'
SA(sq.ft.): Main--48, Jib--45 (93 sq ft of 3.25 ox racing Dacron)
Hull: Fiberglass
Mast Length: 18'10"
Capacity: 600 lbs.
Outboard HP Range: 3.5-5
Outboard Shaft: Standard
Source: Sailboat Directory, 1968"

and 









and 









Now you know what it _should _look like.

Good luck!


----------



## LeatherneckPA

deniseO30 said:


> Mike welcome to the forum! You can learn to sail in a half hour and spend the rest of your life improving on it. ... I know your area somewhat, used to have land on a mtn top above Dushore, north of Bloomsburg. I've spent many a weekend in Pine Creek valley too! I've hiked and canoed the gorge too. fly fished for trout quite often also.


*Denise, thanks for the welcome. You are correct, you know the area pretty well. I figure most of my sailing will be on Rose Valley Lake (just north of Williamsport) and Blanchard Lake (west of Lock Haven). And maybe late this summer I'll get down to the Bay near King George VA and take my best friend out with me. His is also an unrealized dream.

I actually stumbled upon the Chrysler Owners Association back when I first got the boat. I have saved copies of the manual too, but unfortunately it does not tell me the sail dimensions. Those I have not been able to find anywhere.*


----------



## LeatherneckPA

eherlihy said:


> Mike, Welcome to the nut house! ... "GENERAL: The LS-13, with clubs nationwide, is the only 13' sailboat with full mast-head sloop rig, roomy cockpit, and no centerboard. It has twin bilgeboards for stability, flotation built in hull, mast and boom. An exciting one-design boat for competition and ideal for beginners and family sailors. * ... Now you know what it _should _look like. Good luck!


*eherlihy*, ANOTHER nut house!? I just got out of one! I'd love to know your source for that information just to see if they have anything on my LS-16, especially the sail dimensions. The 13 sounds like a nice little boat, but my jib stay stops short of the top, just like in the illustration from *denise*.


----------



## deniseO30

That is called a "fractional rig" you can measure your own sails by using one of the sail maker online quote tools. If you search the site you may be able to have someone that owns a boat like yours to give you the measurements.


----------



## eherlihy

LeatherneckPA said:


> *eherlihy*, ANOTHER nut house!? I just got out of one! I'd love to know your source for that information just to see if they have anything on my LS-16, especially the sail dimensions. The 13 sounds like a nice little boat, but my jib stay stops short of the top, just like in the illustration from *denise*.


OOOps!

Here is the LS-16


----------



## LeatherneckPA

*eherlihy* ... Please, pretty please, pretty please with brown sugar on top  ... could I have the source of those illustrations? I'd love to have a copy for my own use. Especially the keys for those illustrations as well. You see, I don't have a clue what the correct name is for most of those parts and if I have to start replacing hardware I'm going to have to go through tons of internet pages looking for something that "looks" like what I think I need.

I was able to save and print those illustrations BTW. Thank you very much for them.


----------



## deniseO30

Mike just click on this! ----> Chrysler Sailing Association Website


----------



## eherlihy

Thanks Denise!


----------



## eherlihy

LeatherneckPA - you may want to check out the owners manual (from the same site) here.


----------



## chucklesR

Mike, with a tape measure it's pretty easy to measure what your sails should be. Here's one of the best primers in the world for that.
Measuring Sails

Since you aren't that far away, a good place to get your sails recut should it prove necessary is Bacon Sails & Marine Supplies ; it's here in Annapolis Md.


----------

